

Color for coders - garbowza
http://www.sitepoint.com/article/color-for-coders

======
daniel-cussen
Why do so many people think red, yellow and blue are subtractive primary
colors?

~~~
mhb
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primary_color>

~~~
daniel-cussen
From the article: "During the 18th century, as theorists became aware of Isaac
Newton’s scientific experiments with light and prisms, red, yellow, and blue
became the canonical primary colors—supposedly the fundamental sensory
qualities that are blended in the perception of all physical colors and
equally in the physical mixture of pigments or dyes. This theory became dogma,
despite abundant evidence that red, yellow, and blue primaries cannot mix all
other colors, and has survived in color theory to the present day.[16]

Using red, yellow, and blue as primaries yields a relatively small gamut, in
which, among other problems, colorful greens, cyans, and magentas are
impossible to mix, because red, yellow, and blue are not well-spaced around a
perceptually uniform color wheel."

